# Advice



## Mari1846 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey, could use some advice. I have hip issues and cannot stand the 7 hours they have me cashiering. How donyou think a doctor letter stating no more than 5 hours at cashier will come off? I can do other things for last part of shift. Advice???


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 29, 2021)

They will accommodate and give you a chair


----------



## MrT (Sep 30, 2021)

If this is a medical issue they will accommodate you with a chair or with less hours per shift if that is something you want.  
Of this is not a medical issue, i dont want to sound offensive and i dont mean it that way as i have seen this a few times but every other job at spot is also standing for the most part, and you just dont want to stand and cashier for 7 hours a day, it is best to be very direct with your leadership team and ask to be trained in other parts of the store and to maybe do a couple shifts a week somewhere else.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 1, 2021)

My store would just schedule you 5 hours then.


----------

